# Indian Pass and Port St. Joe Area



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I’ll be staying in Port St. Joe from 10/16 to 10/20 and I’m bringing the Towee. I’ve fished the Research Road ramp near Mexico Beach and the inside of St. George Island near the state park. I’d like to try the Indian Pass area. Of course, I don’t want a GPS location, but any tips would be appreciated. I’d love to find some reds or trout I could get on fly.
My son in law will be with me and he’s very capable with the boat.
Do I need to take the push pole? I’d love to pole for reds, but it may not be a good spot.
I plan to launch at Cape San Blas and have read threads where it says the flow through the pass is swift. As long it’s not a safety hazard, I like it when the water moves.
Thanks for any information you don’t mind sharing.


----------



## Finnatic (Mar 31, 2021)

Some of the most beautiful water on the Florida coast in that area. Haven’t fished the pass but I love the St Joe Bay for reds. Clear water great flats. Consider launching from the boat ramp in the state park and bring your push pole. Good luck!


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Finnatic said:


> Some of the most beautiful water on the Florida coast in that area. Haven’t fished the pass but I love the St Joe Bay for reds. Clear water great flats. Consider launching from the boat ramp in the state park and bring your push pole. Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

If you want to make a meat run fish the Highland bridge area. That's one of the fishiest places I know.


----------



## TrojanBob (Sep 30, 2018)

Check out Sheepshead Bayou and Big Bayou. You can pole. I fish Sheepshead more often as I am coming in from the East. Pleanty of shallow flats back in Indian Lagoon. I should emphasize shallow, and lots of oyster beds.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks! I’ve got them marked on my chart.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I’ve had a towee in Indian pass a few times. As long as you are careful you’ll be ok .
The Indian pass bar holds redfish but is tricky.
I would concentrate on st Vincent sound if I launched at IP. Lots of bars and good grass on the mainland side near 13 mile


----------



## Ashep.tn (Jun 15, 2021)

spc7669 said:


> I’ll be staying in Port St. Joe from 10/16 to 10/20 and I’m bringing the Towee. I’ve fished the Research Road ramp near Mexico Beach and the inside of St. George Island near the state park. I’d like to try the Indian Pass area. Of course, I don’t want a GPS location, but any tips would be appreciated. I’d love to find some reds or trout I could get on fly.
> My son in law will be with me and he’s very capable with the boat.
> Do I need to take the push pole? I’d love to pole for reds, but it may not be a good spot.
> I plan to launch at Cape San Blas and have read threads where it says the flow through the pass is swift. As long it’s not a safety hazard, I like it when the water moves.
> Thanks for any information you don’t mind sharing.


Have fun down there next week, man! Such a beautiful part of the state. Hope you get on ‘em!


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Leaving in the morning. Anybody heard further about the red tide in the area?


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Ive had luck in Big Bayou. Also that area can be very nautical and hard bottom oysters. Last time i was there was the craziest day on my boat ever. period.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

If crazy means bad, I’ve just had one of those. I hope I’ve got enough near death experience credits to last for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

spc7669 said:


> If crazy means bad, I’ve just had one of those. I hope I’ve got enough near death experience credits to last for a couple of weeks.


yeah like 3 ft and chocolate milk to hit the bottom, to running bilge the whole time. I was 50 percent sure I was gunna be walking to shore. Just like a mile north of the pass. I came out of Big Bayou and was trying get back. Should have just stayed in there.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I got no bilge. We were bailing with Yeti cups.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

spc7669 said:


> I got no bilge. We were bailing with Yeti cups.


Yeah in a towee you would be walking the day I was out there. I had to get back to the river ramp though. You live and learn I guess.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

Blown out today. Tried Indian Lagoon to get out of the wind. Water looked like Yoohoo. We pulled off early. Gonna try somewhere different tomorrow.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

spc7669 said:


> Blown out today. Tried Indian Lagoon to get out of the wind. Water looked like Yoohoo. We pulled off early. Gonna try somewhere different tomorrow.


Behind St Vincent Island. Tons of reds on the oyster bars. Don't know if they are still there but catch a lot of tripletail around the crab trap bouys and stakes in the summer.

Don't look for clear water. After all the rain we have had our waters all along the coast look like overboiled tea. The fish are still there though.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I may give that a go on Tuesday. The wind is gonna lay down some tomorrow and more on Tuesday.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

So on Monday we diverted north the Mexico Beach to get out of the wind.




























One red and four trout. I blind casted with the 9 wt for a couple of hours. Nada. Still pretty windy.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

The last day we fished Big Bayou. Sucky wind conditions again plus dead fish from the red tide. A few reds and a few trout.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

did you guys throw mainly swim baits? looks like a successful trip!


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I used DOA paddle tails in white with a chartreuse tail, same in Gulp shrimp, and a Yozuri mullet twitch bait.
I threw 5-6 fly patterns with no takes. Schminnows, clousers, and some of @permitchasers private stash patterns. Clarity and red tide made the whole deal tough.


----------



## Edziu (Nov 4, 2021)

spc7669 said:


> I’ll be staying in Port St. Joe from 10/16 to 10/20 and I’m bringing the Towee. I’ve fished the Research Road ramp near Mexico Beach and the inside of St. George Island near the state park. I’d like to try the Indian Pass area. Of course, I don’t want a GPS location, but any tips would be appreciated. I’d love to find some reds or trout I could get on fly.
> My son in law will be with me and he’s very capable with the boat.
> Do I need to take the push pole? I’d love to pole for reds, but it may not be a good spot.
> I plan to launch at Cape San Blas and have read threads where it says the flow through the pass is swift. As long it’s not a safety hazard, I like it when the water moves.
> Thanks for any information you don’t mind sharing.


Bird Island.


----------



## Edziu (Nov 4, 2021)

spc7669 said:


> The last day we fished Big Bayou. Sucky wind conditions again plus dead fish from the red tide. A few reds and a few trout.
> View attachment 186456
> View attachment 186457
> View attachment 186458


Always muddy at Big Bayou from mullets.


----------



## Edziu (Nov 4, 2021)

spc7669 said:


> I used DOA paddle tails in white with a chartreuse tail, same in Gulp shrimp, and a Yozuri mullet twitch bait.
> I threw 5-6 fly patterns with no takes. Schminnows, clousers, and some of @permitchasers private stash patterns. Clarity and red tide made the whole deal tough.


If it ain’t chartreuse, there ain’t no use,


----------

